# Suggest me a PC for gaming and 1080* P Content Editing



## GHzFre@K (Jan 24, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Games like Far-cry series Metro ,FEAR, BIO SHOCK Crysis. Apps like 3DS Max and Maya

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:500,000 but can extend as much budget is no bar

3. Planning to overclock?
Ansersonally have no experience but willing with guidance

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:480x 2 SSDs and 4 TB backupdrive is what i had in mind 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: yes . 1920x 1200/1080 27 inch x 3 for multi monitor setup

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I personally dislike AMD and ATI products basically i have to build everything from scratch 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: 3 rd week of Feb or first week of march 2013

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I have built one for me a while back so i can do it myself .

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Hyderabad.Planning to buy locally from shwetha computers which according to ask.com is the best dealer here and am new to Hyderabad.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: if i Opt for setups like 3 x 690 gtx in triple SLI will it consume power like an A/C ? this question had me  worried coz buying a pc for 600k is no biggie but paying electricity bills over 20k per month is insane . 
And please guys budget no bar suggest me the best money can buy


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2013)

Buddy, 500K is a huge budget and you don't need to spend that much. 150K or 180K is more than enough for your needs.

Go with the following:-

Core i7 3770K
Asus Sabertooth Z77
CGSKILL 16GB RIPJAWS X SERIES (2 X 8GB) 240-PIN DDR3 2133 MHz (PC3 17000) F3-2133C9D-16GXH
WD Black 2 TB + Seagate 2 TB 7200.14
Kingston V200+ VP200S37A 240GB SSD X 2
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X with Boost X 2 in Crossfire
CM Storm Trooper Cabinet
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse
Razer Goliathus Mid size Fragged Mosue Pad
Good Gaming + Mechanical Keyboard
SEASONIC X SERIES X-850 (SS-850KM ACTIVE PFC F3) 850W 80+ Gold PSU 
ASUS LED VE278H BK/2MS/AP X 3


----------



## N@m@n (Jan 24, 2013)

Processor	*Intel i7 3970X*	61000
CPU Cooler 	*Corsair H100*	8000
Motherboard	"*RAMPAGE IV EXTREME/BATTLEFIELD 3*   29500
Ram	  *G Skill TridentX 32Gb Kit (4 x 8Gb) x 2*	54000
Solid State Drive	*Samsung 840 Series SSD 240Gb x 2*	28600
Hard Drives	*Western Digital Caviar Black 2Tb x 4*	40200
Graphics Card	*Sapphire VaporX HD7970 6gb x 4*	    174000
Sound Card	*Asus Xonar Essence STX*	7800
Power Supply	*Corsair AX1200*	17500
Cabinet	*NZXT Phantom 820 Gunmetal*	15750
Optical Drive	*Asus Blu Ray Optical Drive*	9700
Case Mods	  *Case Fans & Accessories*	5000
Monitor	*BenQ XL2450ST x 3*	67500
Keyboard	*Logitech G19*	11500
Mouse	*Cyborg R.A.T 9*	9500
Headset	*Astro A40 2013 Edition*	15400
Operating System	*Windows 7 Ultimate*	10500
Uninterrupted Power Supply	*APC 2200 VA*	20000
	TOTAL	586150


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 25, 2013)

Btw guys its not a troll thread soon after i buy it i will post all the proofs its gonna be in second week of feb or first of march 

and in the above mentioned configs i dont like AMD or ATI products so  please dont suggest them  

Thanks to all for suggestion and since am new to forums i have this doubt . Can i post my config in mind too ? so u guys comments ? 

Regards


----------



## Shah (Jan 25, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> I won't be surprised if this happens to be a troll thread..



Me too.

@OP: If you can spend 5L on a computer, then why can't you spend 20K/m on electricity bill?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 25, 2013)

me  not think it is troll, 20K electricity bills are totally insane.

he could be saving for that PC for ages. You never know.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Well if you will use that kind of PC then the electricity bill be more like 4-5K. Not more than that I guess. As for PC just get what Cilus suggested and save money for next PC or if you really are insane then buy what Naman suggested.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 25, 2013)

well just so you know, hashwell releases towards mid or end of this year and so if you would want to get the best out of your money , maybe get sth like i5 3570K and some good MOBO and 1 *690. That should do very good for you in gaming.

Later this year, you can get better MOBO and Processor [when they come out] and then it woould be more future prooof than now.AFAIK they include some new instruction sets[read somewhere in the forum] and would be very nice.Then get another 690 for SLI.....

also if possible, get this as monitor ASUS VG278H.


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey  guys firstly thanks for all the comments and other thing is am pretty serious about this thread am not trolling anyway i have this config in mind and i need your opinion about this 

Processor Intel i7 3970X	
CPU Cooler Cooler Master Seidon	
Motherboard ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
Ram 8 x 8 DDR 3(64 GB)  1833 MHz Corsair Vengeance
Solid State Drive 480 GB Corsair SSDx2
Hard Drives Western Digital Caviar Black 2Tb x 2	
Graphics Card ASUS NVIDIA GTX 690 4 GB GDDR5 x 2 or 3 (depends)
Sound Card Asus Xonar Essence STX	
Power Supply Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 1000 Watts
Cabinet Cooler Master Cosmos II Black
Optical Drive Asus Blu Ray Optical Drive	
Case Mods Case Fans & Accessories	
Monitor ASUS 27 inch LCD –VG278H 3D Monitor x 3
Keyboard Razer Death Stalker Ultimate
Mouse Razer Ouroboros
Headset Razer Tiamat 7.1 ( already have it )	
Operating System Windows 7 Ultimate	

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 25, 2013)

Aesir said:


> not sure if srs
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about what I'd do if I could spend 5-6 lakh on a computer.
> 
> I think I would buy a completely new 2 lakh PC every 3 years, I will be set for the next decade rather than spending all at once(and would probably still save some if I keep some previous components). Because the thing with computer related technology is,the best today will be literally worthless 5 years later.


my friend what is new today will be outdated tomorrow
sandy<ivy<haswell<.....


----------



## draco21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cut it off guys i dont think it is troll. 

Why do you want to buy everything best now?? Why not get,something that will do ok and save those large bucks and upgrade to the better that will come out a few months after??

also ati is not bad at all. Its Gpu's are very nice but at your budget nvidia690 is the option imo...


Also rampage 4 extreme will be better for you

For ram gskill tridentx are the best.....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

GHzFre@K said:


> Btw guys its not a troll thread soon after i buy it i will post all the proofs its gonna be in second week of feb or first of march
> 
> *and in the above mentioned configs i dont like AMD or ATI products so  please dont suggest them  *
> 
> ...



May I ask WHY ??


----------



## RON28 (Jan 25, 2013)

never underestimate AMD, because they are really price worthy for they offer in market, come on from 7750 to 7970 AMD's graphic card are worthy every penny compared to Nvidia. People misbelief Intel plus Nvidia = NO headache and ultimate Gaming ( not true at all ) Price plays the game in market which are offered best by AMD.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 26, 2013)

just so you know, the few 7990's launched proved better than 690's...

anyways nvidia and its 3d vision is a better choice for you .....


----------



## Mainak23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Still it doesn't make any sense to spend 500k just for a gaming+office pc... 150k-175k is *MORE THAN ENOUGH* for your needs...but its your money..anyways i would say you should go for what Cilus suggested.



GHzFre@K said:


> First of all if i have a budget of 500k for a pc doesnt mean am a billionaire nextly If i say I dont like AMD its my personal preference i need not explain the reason nor i care what u think  @doomgiver. Secondly if i do Multimedia work + gaming and also programming thats my profession doesnt mean i shouldnt do all those if i play games . May be you are such a person with no life and just gaming . Every person is not the same so next time before you post Bull$hit think.
> 
> Well to all others am not a billionaire or a troll  am  just a guy who *"EARNS BY HIMSELF and SAVES TO GET WHAT HE LIKES " *  some may buy a car and some may get whatever i like such a PC so thats it once i buy it dont worry will not forget to flash it here .
> 
> Regards


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 26, 2013)

@gameranand & ron28 I personally didn't have nice exp with AMD / ATI products and also my friends and colleagues too  and also power Wise they consume a  lot more than NVIDIA .

@Draco21 Thanks man i totally  didn't see the rampage 4 extreme and the RAM u mentioned . And yea i did see few reviews on7990 and 690's in Quad Sli mode but it will be like 4 cards ( 7990 ) vs 2 x 690 GTX ( less power ) . One more reason to choose nvidia is the 3D vision .

And can you guys suggest some IPS panel 3D Gaming monitor  in the range of 27-30 inches .

I saw ASUS VG278AH  IPS panel 3D gaming monitor need  all your opinions regarding this monitor .


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 26, 2013)

690 * 3.......................i hope you know after 60 fps it doesn't matter anymore for the monitor you chose


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2013)

I dare OP to post pictures 

anyway, even if u do buy that.. remember, when something new comes up like direct x 12... you are gonna say FML and shoot yourself


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

If you are serious about it,
Don't get 2x or 3x GTX690.
Instead get 4x GTX680, which is theoretically equivalent to 2x GTX690, but performs a LOT better than it.

About motherboard, get:
Asus Rampage IV extreme so that you can get 4x SLI support to run 4x GTX680.

Still, not satisfied with your system, or have extra money? 

Get the undoubtedly best motherboard money can buy at this point of time: Asus Z9PE-D8 WS. Price? $580 only.
Source: *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817

Buy another 3970Xm and run 2x 3970X and you are ready to break any record with the system of yours.
And oh yes, don't forget about custom liquid cooling.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 27, 2013)

there are hungry children who live bare bodied in the chilling winters you know


----------



## draco21 (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ 

you know you wont even 1 3970's abilities completely so forget about using 2.

and when you will really get things that can use them, you will find much better things available possibly at a lower price....

IMO get a ps3 and ps vita and 3d TV and game on ps3. ( many nice series are available like uncharted and God of war)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2013)

^LOL
no offence but this cracked me up


> IMO get a ps3 and ps vita and 3d TV and game on ps3. ( many nice series are available like uncharted and God of war)



5 lakh budget and guess what you are suggesting.. it would have been better if you had said wait for ps4 or something


----------



## draco21 (Jan 27, 2013)

waiting is not being considered or i have suggested to wait for hashwell like 2 times. PS4 will come even late...

Maybe he needs stuff now.....


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 27, 2013)

ATI consumes power...you lost me there...
anyhoo..when its done post some pictures with u in it so that we know u bought it and not trolling


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> ATI consumes power...you lost me there...
> anyhoo..when its done post some pictures with u in it so that we know u bought it and not trolling



maybe he is talking about the 7990.. its power cunsumption at idle is more than than the 690. but the 690 takes more power at load.

trolling or not, i'd like to see the pics. 5Lac rig... wow. 

i hope you would have liquid coolers for GPUs too..



Aesir said:


> not sure if srs
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about what I'd do if I could spend 5-6 lakh on a computer.
> 
> I think I would buy a completely new 2 lakh PC every 3 years, I will be set for the next decade rather than spending all at once(and would probably still save some if I keep some previous components). Because the thing with computer related technology is,the best today will be literally worthless 5 years later.



now this  a more logical step.

or you could go for seperate NVidia+Intel and Pure AMD rigs. 

that way you could play games optimised for NVdia and AMD on their own rigs. 

btw, just between friends, What Do You Do??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2013)

Its not unusual to see people do this I had a guy living in my neighbour having 7 lakh package and still managed to buy hayabusa....

Dude but seriously as a friend I want to tell u that 5 lakh for pc is wastage....

Instead buy a 2 lakh pc and using the rest buy consoles 
like pc + xbox +ps3 and so on
also buy original titles from the remaining money (u would have a collection)
since u got the money u can spend, spend on original softwares ( if I had money I would be donating done to sites like wikipedia not much but small and show my support to software community by buying original softwares)

anyway if u follow this u can have a really cool gaming setup that u can brag about later...

I myself m going to spend 80k on gaming setup which is what I think its already way above the required...

One thing i have learned from the past is if u have money don't waste it instead of utilising it....
Go with cilus setup its value for money....


----------



## Shah (Jan 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> *also buy original titles from the remaining money* (u would have a collection)
> since u got the money u can spend, *spend on original softwares* ( if I had money *I would be donating done to sites like wikipedia* not much but small and show my *support to software community* by buying original softwares)



+99999 for this statements


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Its not unusual to see people do this I had a guy living in my neighbour having 7 lakh package and still managed to buy hayabusa....
> 
> Dude but seriously as a friend I want to tell u that 5 lakh for pc is wastage....
> 
> ...



respect


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> *since u got the money u can spend, spend on original softwares ( if I had money I would be donating done to sites like wikipedia not much but small and show my support to software community by buying original softwares)*



*This. *


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 27, 2013)

i would like to see a 65" monitor in that rig for one


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 27, 2013)

hey guys and ofc i am going to  buy original games and software's and OS .
I need advice  on monitor either to go triple monitor setup or a single one ? and i am planning on an IPS panel 3D gaming monitor 27" and above  suggestions are welcome.
And for the Water cooling for GPU say GTX 690 where can i get them in Hyderabad and which brand . 

And for those who want pictures of the Rig *******Coming Soooooon***********


----------



## draco21 (Jan 28, 2013)

of course triple if you can afford it.....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 28, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> oh, and do tell me one thing, will you buy windows or pirate it? coz its a bloody shame to pirate a 7k software after spending 500K on a machine.


Buy Win 8 asap! before 31st Jan!
After that date it will cost 12k


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys you all have helped me so much in choosing components but i still need advice on which 27" + 3D Gaming IPS panel Monitor to choose and the custom water cooling for GTX 690 QUAD SLI . I am in Hyderabad  and i just shifted here so i dont know much about retailers here , So a little help is appreciated . 

Thanks


----------



## draco21 (Jan 28, 2013)

XL2420TX will do very good...

get three of them


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2013)

3 * GTX 690?

They will be still slower than a single HD 7970 in 3ds Max and Maya Viewports provided nVidia's drivers are still intentionally crippled. (likely the case)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have the dough go ahead, but get your facts together first.

1) You cant SLi 3 or 4 GTX690 . There is no driver support or hardware support for that.
2)You can Sli only 2 GTX690 cards thats Quad Sli,4GPUs in Tandem!
3) If you have lived with SLi systems you will see that the 4th Card/Core (eg 680/690) is adding up to nothing or merely 10 to 15 or less FPS!
4)Its always better to go GTX690 Sli/GTX670 Tri Sli way rather than going the GTX 680, 4 card way. Why? Heat = Card Failure/Power Wastage and Usage and a useless 4th card.

Get the best components you can , live your life its only once you get to live it. Experience it,BUT...donate atleast Rs 10000 to cry unicef whoever. I dont care about original windows but yes do your bit too!...Game On.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

well said


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,
             Finally i made a choice of *Digital Storm Aventum* and i had send an e-mail about shipping to India and i guess they do it for extra cost 100-200$(Hopefully) though they will give me more info tomorrow . The config's are here 
Create Your Own Dream PC

Reason for going towards Digital Storm is  its fully *Cryo-tec based below sub zero Cooling * for bot Cpu and GPU 
and monitor i decided to get either 3 x BenQ Xl 2420T series or Samsung LS27A950DS

Need your comments on this guys .


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

My comment: 

total *Rs. 571860.29*

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/6467/25946478.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Its not about the money; its about sending a message.
Everything Burns.*

_but trolling apart [forgive me for that  could not resist], its a mighty badass rig, especially the custom cooler/ air exhaust. 

but i dont understand the need of water cooling AND that ARES thingy. surely the water cooling will be enough??_

oh and most importantly, in case of a failure [touch wood] where is Service??


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> My comment:
> 
> total *Rs. 571860.29*
> 
> ...


Oh yea its not just water cooling they got some  cryogenic fluid which keeps temperatures like -20 Degrees and about service i dont think so only way is send back to US Lol and about ARES its their trademark and it cant be removed its comes as a package.
And its not just 571860 will be around 650,000 including shipping and insurance .



*img715.imageshack.us/img715/4140/cryotec01.jpg*img26.imageshack.us/img26/471/cryotec02.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img853/4295/cryotec03.jpg*imageshack.us/a/img801/3695/cryotec04.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img837/4651/cryotec05.jpg*imageshack.us/a/img46/6478/cryotec06.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img832/8840/cryotec07.jpg*imageshack.us/a/img831/5965/cryotec08.jpg


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> like he would allow a mere mango-man like us to touch his 6.5Lakh rig.
> 
> yes. you definitely are trolling.


Hey dude am not some Millionaire or a VIP just a normal guy like you and am from Hyderabad. I have been saving up for almost 5 years to build a pc like that so its not a big deal and i trust me this is my mobile phone LOL .
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/2144/samsungc3322.jpg
So you guys are giving Over statement about me . Oh and yes i also own an Alienware M17x which is 3.3 years old .


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 30, 2013)

well..a normal guy would spent like what gamer anand did..and use the rest on investment..coz we all know how tech changes..6 moths and yer looking at new sockets and whatnot.


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 31, 2013)

Ahem Ahem .... Just received the cost of shipping to India and that burned my eyes lol..

Gerardo <Gerardo@digitalstormonline.com>

6:52 AM (1 hour ago)

to me
Duty and Tax Estimate 1977.49 USD
Freight/Transportation 1499.31 USD
Wooden Crate 140.00 USD
Entry Fee 49.98 USD
Insurance 149.00 USD
Brokerage 157.00 USD
Customs Value of Goods 10711.00 USD

Landed Cost Estimate 14683.78 USD


----------



## Myth (Jan 31, 2013)

@OP: You know, its more fun researching, buying and building your own system anyday over purchasing it ready-made. Additionally, the cost and the components are more in your control.
Post build, you would have sufficient knowledge to handle most problems on your own (TDF is always there in other cases). 
The servicing and warranty claims is also less troublesome since all items have been purchased domestically.


----------



## GHzFre@K (Jan 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> awwwwwwww
> 
> baby got pwned.. at Ghz speed.



Its ok before  march i can get the remaining cash so not a big deal . 

@Myth ofc it is more fun building my own but getting such cooling system and other features of Digital Storm  in India  isnt possible as far i know . Also if any of you know a way of getting such custom mods in India  let me know . Also Myth i do know to build it myself and troubleshoot . Oh Yea and i totally agree with you on TDP but its more like buying a *"Bugatti Veyron"* and worrying about mileage


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

closing. open a thread in march.


----------

